# Chloe's new harness



## sjc (Jan 14, 2005)

Here is a picture of Chloe "Modeling" her new harness!  

Sandra


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

She looks beautiful and happy in it too! She has THE cutest apple head! :wink:


----------



## Tinker (Jan 3, 2005)

Oh what a sweetie and that harness is beautiful on her.


----------



## Kelly (Jun 30, 2004)

Oh that is so sweet! She looks like such a pretty little lady! I have a cat named Chloe


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

I love her little head! That harness looks great; did you make it?


----------



## sjc (Jan 14, 2005)

Thanks! She is truly a "apple head" Chi and loves to wear clothes! She is a little show-off! I just finished that Harness this afternoon and I'm working on another one for "Bruiser". It is blue with little tiny bones on the fabric....really cute!  

sandra


----------



## sjc (Jan 14, 2005)

I just want to say how much I have enjoyed this Ch- Forum! I feel like I know each and everyone of ya'll. I have been on other Forum's, but they are really dull. You guys are great!!  

sandra


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

I have to say I LOVE this place too. I never was a part of other forums, never felt comfortable. But I am totally comfortable here. :wink: I like so many people here!


----------



## stelun (Mar 14, 2004)

She is adorable and I absolutely love the new harness!!


----------



## SC (Oct 15, 2004)

Oh I love her harness and her little apple head too!


----------



## Camilla (Nov 29, 2004)

Oooh I could just kiss her up! So SWEET! :wave:


----------



## KJsChihuahuas (Jan 6, 2005)

She has the most Beautiful applehead!!!!!!!!!!!! What a doll in her new harness!!!


----------



## BlueMo0nz (Nov 2, 2004)

She looks so cute! I love her tiny little snout/muzzle.


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

I like the way you do your without the bias binding,they look much neater and easier to do than all the piddling about i do.Very nice.


----------



## Big&Small (Jan 17, 2005)

Oh my Gosh! She is sooo cute. I'm in love with her short little nose and her gorgeous head!!


----------



## kiwi love (Jun 30, 2004)

Oh my she is just a little doll. Love the harness very cute


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

I love her harness.


----------



## CooperChi (Dec 16, 2004)

awww, she really does have the sweetest apple head!!! What a doll! I love her new harness too!


----------



## sjc (Jan 14, 2005)

Thanks ya'll! The lady I bought Chloe from is a retired "show judge". She only breeds a few litters a year, they are all "Apple Head". That is her specialty. She was going to keep her because she was just to tiny to sell to anyone. I begged her to let me have her. I could tell she was a survivor. She let me bring her home when she was three months old, she weighed 8oz!! Boy, did she have an attitude!! :lol: I will try to post a picture of her! It is adorable, she looks just like a little mouse!  

sandra


----------



## Soon2bechiowner (Apr 25, 2005)

She is georgeous! Do you show her? How old and what dose she weigh? Sorry for so many questions but Im in love my next chihuahua will be a smooth coat black and tan female!


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

chiwi wants that one!!!!!!! got it in purple or pink?


----------



## nikki&paris (May 30, 2005)

Chloe is beautiful...and I love her new harness. She looks totallly happy in it.


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

She looks soooo cute


----------



## usmcjess (May 3, 2005)

so cute


----------



## janiebabes (Mar 30, 2004)

she does have a beautiful head and you are quite talented also nice harness


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

I don't think I've ever seen her! Her little face is Soooo adorable!!


----------



## mark1010 (Jun 12, 2005)

she has the cutest little apple head and little tiny mouth. Oops, I didn't even see the harness :lol:


----------



## stelun (Mar 14, 2004)

Chico is soo cute!!
love the harness!


----------



## chimom (Apr 1, 2005)

She is such a sweetie, and has the most adorable apple head!! I don't remember see a pic of her before. 

Love the harness too.


----------



## sjc (Jan 14, 2005)

Thanks guys! This post is actually several months old.  She is my spoiled little "Brat"!!  She is terribly "Bossy" and gives no "Respect" at all to the Boys. I think all this "Modeling" is going to her head!! :wink:


----------



## luvmydogs (May 13, 2005)

Chloe is so ADORABLE. Man I could smooch her all day.

Leslie


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

omg nobody's cuter than chloe :shock: you don't post enough pics :evil: !!!!

i love her harness too ; definitely something i would buy too :wink: 

kisses nat


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

Your right this place is so great  

What a wonderful little girl , that photo makes me wanna hug her


----------



## SunnyFLMum (Apr 21, 2005)

I keep missing these cute posts...LOL...

What a cutie!!! OMG the tiny nose, she is just precious!!!   :wave:


----------



## sjc (Jan 14, 2005)

Thanks! She is a mess! i promise I will post more pictures of her! Maybe tonight. I'm making her a new Harness. I cant decide what to put on it? It will either say, "PUSHY"...or "THE BOSS" ! :wink: 

sandra


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

pushy !!!!  

kisses nat


----------



## sjc (Jan 14, 2005)

:lol: Fits her perfectly!!!!! :wink:


----------

